# Client ohne Server?



## joni (4. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich befasse mich gerade mit tcp sockets und will einen Client machen der einfach sendet (an einen bestehenden Sever (nicht java))

Also der Client soll einfach ein Wort an den Server senden aber ich habe immer nur Beispiele gesehen die Client und Server sind und irgendwie zusammen gekoppelt. 

Zu meinem Projekt: Also ich habe eine virtuelle Waage wo man das Gewicht einstellen kann und dass soll es an ein Programm senden der schon einen tcp collector bzw. listener hat. und dieser Client soll ganz einfach das gewicht senden. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Grüsse


----------



## Empire Phoenix (4. Jun 2010)

Socket erstellen, binden, connect aufrufen, getOutputStream() und dann da reinschreiben, evtl nen Printwriter drüberlegen wenn du text haben willst. Evtl, das encoding des printstreams/Outstreams entsprechend einstellen, so das dein Zeilclient das versteht.


----------



## Geeeee (4. Jun 2010)

Dann nimm doch nur die Clientseite aus den Beispielen. Es ist dem Client schlicht egal, wohin er sich verbinden soll.
Also einfach ein Socket mit den Serverinfos aufreißen und die Infos senden.


----------



## joni (4. Jun 2010)

Danke vielmals,

jetzt bin ich aber auf eis :S 

ich weiss es ist nicht sinnvoll wenn man sich code aus dem Internet zusammen sucht und es dann andere ausbaden lässt aber ich brauch hilfe.

ich habe mir einen Client geladen und der funktioniert gut, aber der hat eine GUI und ich weiss nicht wie ich die Weg bekomme so dass ich es in meine eigene GUI implementieren kann.

hier der Code des Clients:


```
package gui;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

public class Client extends JFrame 
		 implements ActionListener {

   JLabel text, clicked;
   JButton jButton2;
   JPanel panel;
   JTextField textField;
   Socket socket = null;
   PrintWriter out = null;
   BufferedReader in = null;

   Client(){ //Begin Constructor
     text = new JLabel("Text to send over socket:");
     textField = new JTextField(20);
     jButton2 = new JButton("Click Me");
     jButton2.addActionListener(this);

     panel = new JPanel();
     panel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
     panel.setBackground(Color.white);
     getContentPane().add(panel);
     panel.add("North", text);
     panel.add("Center", textField);
     panel.add("South", jButton2);
   } //End Constructor

  
   public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
     Object source = event.getSource();

     if(source == jButton2){
//Send data over socket
          String text = textField.getText();
          out.println(text);
	  textField.setText(new String(""));
     
     }
  }
  
  public void listenSocket(){
//Create socket connection
     try{
       socket = new Socket("192.168.0.38", 4000);
       out = new PrintWriter(socket.getOutputStream(), true);
       in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(socket.getInputStream()));
     } catch (UnknownHostException e) {
       System.out.println("Unknown host:" + socket);
       System.exit(1);
     } catch  (IOException e) {
       System.out.println("No I/O");
       System.exit(1);
     }
  }

   public static void main(String[] args){
        Client frame = new Client();
	frame.setTitle("Client Program");
        WindowListener l = new WindowAdapter() {
                public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
                        System.exit(0);
                }
        };

        frame.addWindowListener(l);
        frame.pack();
        frame.setVisible(true);
	frame.listenSocket();
  }
}
```

und hier den Code von meiner Applikation GUIapp und GUIView (2 Klassen)

```
/*
 * GUIApp.java
 */

package gui;

import org.jdesktop.application.Application;
import org.jdesktop.application.SingleFrameApplication;

/**
 * The main class of the application.
 */
public class GUIApp extends SingleFrameApplication {

    /**
     * At startup create and show the main frame of the application.
     */
    @Override protected void startup() {
        show(new GUIView(this));
    }

    /**
     * This method is to initialize the specified window by injecting resources.
     * Windows shown in our application come fully initialized from the GUI
     * builder, so this additional configuration is not needed.
     */
    @Override protected void configureWindow(java.awt.Window root) {
    }

    /**
     * A convenient static getter for the application instance.
     * @return the instance of GUIApp
     */
    public static GUIApp getApplication() {
        return Application.getInstance(GUIApp.class);
    }

    /**
     * Main method launching the application.
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        launch(GUIApp.class, args);
        
    }
    			
}
```

GUIView

```
/*
 * GUIView.java
 */

package gui;

import java.beans.PropertyChangeEvent;
import java.beans.PropertyChangeListener;
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.net.Socket;
import java.net.UnknownHostException;

import org.jdesktop.application.Action;
import org.jdesktop.application.ResourceMap;
import org.jdesktop.application.SingleFrameApplication;
import org.jdesktop.application.FrameView;
import org.jdesktop.application.TaskMonitor;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import javax.swing.Timer;
import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.JDialog;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import java.awt.*;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
/**
 * The application's main frame.
 */
public class GUIView extends FrameView {

    public GUIView(SingleFrameApplication app) {
        super(app);

        initComponents();

        // status bar initialization - message timeout, idle icon and busy animation, etc
        ResourceMap resourceMap = getResourceMap();
        int messageTimeout = resourceMap.getInteger("StatusBar.messageTimeout");
        messageTimer = new Timer(messageTimeout, new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                statusMessageLabel.setText("Waage-Test");
               }
        });
        messageTimer.setRepeats(false);
        int busyAnimationRate = resourceMap.getInteger("StatusBar.busyAnimationRate");
        for (int i = 0; i < busyIcons.length; i++) {
            busyIcons[i] = resourceMap.getIcon("StatusBar.busyIcons[" + i + "]");
        }
        busyIconTimer = new Timer(busyAnimationRate, new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                busyIconIndex = (busyIconIndex + 1) % busyIcons.length;
                statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(busyIcons[busyIconIndex]);
            }
        });
        idleIcon = resourceMap.getIcon("StatusBar.idleIcon");
        statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(idleIcon);
        progressBar.setVisible(false);


        // connecting action tasks to status bar via TaskMonitor
        TaskMonitor taskMonitor = new TaskMonitor(getApplication().getContext());
        taskMonitor.addPropertyChangeListener(new java.beans.PropertyChangeListener() {
            public void propertyChange(java.beans.PropertyChangeEvent evt) {
                String propertyName = evt.getPropertyName();
                if ("started".equals(propertyName)) {
                    if (!busyIconTimer.isRunning()) {
                        statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(busyIcons[0]);
                        busyIconIndex = 0;
                        busyIconTimer.start();
                    }
                    progressBar.setVisible(true);
                    progressBar.setIndeterminate(true);
                } else if ("done".equals(propertyName)) {
                    busyIconTimer.stop();
                    statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(idleIcon);
                    progressBar.setVisible(false);
                    progressBar.setValue(0);
                } else if ("message".equals(propertyName)) {
                    String text = (String)(evt.getNewValue());
                    statusMessageLabel.setText((text == null) ? "" : text);
                    messageTimer.restart();
                } else if ("progress".equals(propertyName)) {
                    int value = (Integer)(evt.getNewValue());
                    progressBar.setVisible(true);
                    progressBar.setIndeterminate(false);
                    progressBar.setValue(value);
                }
            }
        });
    }



    @Action
    public void showAboutBox() {
        if (aboutBox == null) {
            JFrame mainFrame = GUIApp.getApplication().getMainFrame();
            aboutBox = new GUIAboutBox(mainFrame);
            aboutBox.setLocationRelativeTo(mainFrame);
        }
        GUIApp.getApplication().show(aboutBox);
    }

    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    
    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
    private void initComponents() {

        mainPanel = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        jScrollPane1 = new javax.swing.JScrollPane();
        jTextPane1 = new javax.swing.JTextPane();
        jSlider1 = new javax.swing.JSlider( -0, 2200, 0);
        jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jButton2 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jButton3 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        menuBar = new javax.swing.JMenuBar();
        javax.swing.JMenu fileMenu = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        javax.swing.JMenuItem exitMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        javax.swing.JMenu helpMenu = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        javax.swing.JMenuItem aboutMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        statusPanel = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        javax.swing.JSeparator statusPanelSeparator = new javax.swing.JSeparator();
        statusMessageLabel = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        statusAnimationLabel = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        progressBar = new javax.swing.JProgressBar();

        mainPanel.setName("mainPanel"); // NOI18N

        jScrollPane1.setName("jScrollPane1"); // NOI18N

        org.jdesktop.application.ResourceMap resourceMap = org.jdesktop.application.Application.getInstance(gui.GUIApp.class).getContext().getResourceMap(GUIView.class);
        jTextPane1.setText(resourceMap.getString("weightDisp.text")); // NOI18N
        jTextPane1.setText("0.000 g");
        //Change Font of TextPanel
        Font font = new Font("Calibri", Font.ITALIC, 22);
        jTextPane1.setFont(font);
        jTextPane1.setBackground(Color.LIGHT_GRAY);
        //jTextPane1.setCursor(new java.awt.Cursor(java.awt.Cursor.MOVE_CURSOR));
        jTextPane1.setCursor(new java.awt.Cursor(java.awt.Cursor.DEFAULT_CURSOR));
        jTextPane1.setName("weightDisp"); // NOI18N

        jScrollPane1.setViewportView(jTextPane1);

        jSlider1.setMaximum(220000);
        jSlider1.setOrientation(javax.swing.JSlider.VERTICAL);
        jSlider1.setPaintLabels(true);
        jSlider1.setCursor(new java.awt.Cursor(java.awt.Cursor.HAND_CURSOR));
        jSlider1.setName("jSlider1"); // NOI18N
        
        
        javax.swing.ActionMap actionMap = org.jdesktop.application.Application.getInstance(gui.GUIApp.class).getContext().getActionMap(GUIView.class, this);
        jButton1.setAction(actionMap.get("quit")); // NOI18N
        jButton1.setName("jButton1"); // NOI18N
        
        jButton2.setText(resourceMap.getString("jButton2.text")); // NOI18N
        jButton2.setName("jButton2"); // NOI18N

        jButton3.setText(resourceMap.getString("jButton3.text")); // NOI18N
        jButton3.setName("jButton3"); // NOI18N

        //Zero Button Action pressed Event
        jButton3.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                jButton3ActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });
        jButton2.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener(){
        	public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evtt){
        	jButton2ActionPerformed(evtt);	
        	}
        });
        javax.swing.GroupLayout mainPanelLayout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(mainPanel);
        mainPanel.setLayout(mainPanelLayout);
        mainPanelLayout.setHorizontalGroup(
            mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGap(97, 97, 97)
                .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(jButton2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 66, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                        .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                        .addComponent(jButton3)
                        .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                        .addComponent(jButton1))
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(jScrollPane1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 216, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                        .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                        .addComponent(jSlider1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)))
                .addGap(35, 35, 35))
        );
        mainPanelLayout.setVerticalGroup(
            mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, false)
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addContainerGap()
                        .addComponent(jSlider1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 82, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGap(20, 20, 20)
                        .addComponent(jScrollPane1)))
                .addGap(19, 19, 19)
                .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jButton2)
                    .addComponent(jButton3)
                    .addComponent(jButton1))
                .addContainerGap(38, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        // initiate mit 0
        jSlider1.setValue(0);

        menuBar.setName("menuBar"); // NOI18N

        fileMenu.setText(resourceMap.getString("fileMenu.text")); // NOI18N
        fileMenu.setName("fileMenu"); // NOI18N

        exitMenuItem.setAction(actionMap.get("quit")); // NOI18N
        exitMenuItem.setName("exitMenuItem"); // NOI18N
        fileMenu.add(exitMenuItem);

        menuBar.add(fileMenu);

        helpMenu.setText(resourceMap.getString("helpMenu.text")); // NOI18N
        helpMenu.setName("helpMenu"); // NOI18N

        aboutMenuItem.setAction(actionMap.get("showAboutBox")); // NOI18N
        aboutMenuItem.setName("aboutMenuItem"); // NOI18N
        helpMenu.add(aboutMenuItem);

        menuBar.add(helpMenu);

        statusPanel.setName("statusPanel"); // NOI18N

        statusPanelSeparator.setName("statusPanelSeparator"); // NOI18N

        statusMessageLabel.setName("statusMessageLabel"); // NOI18N

        statusAnimationLabel.setHorizontalAlignment(javax.swing.SwingConstants.LEFT);
        statusAnimationLabel.setName("statusAnimationLabel"); // NOI18N

        progressBar.setName("progressBar"); // NOI18N

        javax.swing.GroupLayout statusPanelLayout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(statusPanel);
        statusPanel.setLayout(statusPanelLayout);
        statusPanelLayout.setHorizontalGroup(
            statusPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addComponent(statusPanelSeparator, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 390, Short.MAX_VALUE)
            .addGroup(statusPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap()
                .addComponent(statusMessageLabel)
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED, 216, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addComponent(progressBar, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addComponent(statusAnimationLabel)
                .addContainerGap())
        );
        statusPanelLayout.setVerticalGroup(
            statusPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(statusPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addComponent(statusPanelSeparator, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addGroup(statusPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(statusMessageLabel)
                    .addComponent(statusAnimationLabel)
                    .addComponent(progressBar, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addGap(3, 3, 3))
        );
        
        //Listen to jSlider and transfer value to jTextPane
        jSlider1.addChangeListener(new ChangeListener() {
			public void stateChanged(ChangeEvent ev) {
				jTextPane1.setText(""+(double)jSlider1.getValue() /1000 + " g");
			}
		});
        setComponent(mainPanel);
        setMenuBar(menuBar);
        setStatusBar(statusPanel);
    }   
    
    private void jButton3ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
    	jSlider1.setValue(0);
    	jTextPane1.setText("0.000 g");
     }
    private void jButton2ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evtt){
    	
    }
     
    // Variables declaration
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton1;
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton2;
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton3;
    private javax.swing.JScrollPane jScrollPane1;
    private javax.swing.JSlider jSlider1;
    private javax.swing.JTextPane jTextPane1;
    private javax.swing.JPanel mainPanel;
    private javax.swing.JMenuBar menuBar;
    private javax.swing.JProgressBar progressBar;
    private javax.swing.JLabel statusAnimationLabel;
    private javax.swing.JLabel statusMessageLabel;
    private javax.swing.JPanel statusPanel;
    // End of variables declaration

    private final Timer messageTimer;
    private final Timer busyIconTimer;
    private final Icon idleIcon;
    private final Icon[] busyIcons = new Icon[15];
    private int busyIconIndex = 0;

    private JDialog aboutBox;

}
```


----------



## joni (4. Jun 2010)

also, ich habe das so weit mal zusammen gefügt und alles in die GUIView reingehauen, jetzt sieht es so aus:


```
/*
 * GUIView.java
 */

package gui;

import java.beans.PropertyChangeEvent;
import java.beans.PropertyChangeListener;
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.net.Socket;
import java.net.UnknownHostException;

import org.jdesktop.application.Action;
import org.jdesktop.application.ResourceMap;
import org.jdesktop.application.SingleFrameApplication;
import org.jdesktop.application.FrameView;
import org.jdesktop.application.TaskMonitor;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import javax.swing.Timer;
import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.JDialog;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import java.awt.*;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
/**
 * The application's main frame.
 */
public class GUIView extends FrameView {

    public GUIView(SingleFrameApplication app) {
        super(app);

        initComponents();

        // status bar initialization - message timeout, idle icon and busy animation, etc
        ResourceMap resourceMap = getResourceMap();
        int messageTimeout = resourceMap.getInteger("StatusBar.messageTimeout");
        messageTimer = new Timer(messageTimeout, new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                statusMessageLabel.setText("Waage-Test");
               }
        });
        messageTimer.setRepeats(false);
        int busyAnimationRate = resourceMap.getInteger("StatusBar.busyAnimationRate");
        for (int i = 0; i < busyIcons.length; i++) {
            busyIcons[i] = resourceMap.getIcon("StatusBar.busyIcons[" + i + "]");
        }
        busyIconTimer = new Timer(busyAnimationRate, new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                busyIconIndex = (busyIconIndex + 1) % busyIcons.length;
                statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(busyIcons[busyIconIndex]);
            }
        });
        idleIcon = resourceMap.getIcon("StatusBar.idleIcon");
        statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(idleIcon);
        progressBar.setVisible(false);


        // connecting action tasks to status bar via TaskMonitor
        TaskMonitor taskMonitor = new TaskMonitor(getApplication().getContext());
        taskMonitor.addPropertyChangeListener(new java.beans.PropertyChangeListener() {
            public void propertyChange(java.beans.PropertyChangeEvent evt) {
                String propertyName = evt.getPropertyName();
                if ("started".equals(propertyName)) {
                    if (!busyIconTimer.isRunning()) {
                        statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(busyIcons[0]);
                        busyIconIndex = 0;
                        busyIconTimer.start();
                    }
                    progressBar.setVisible(true);
                    progressBar.setIndeterminate(true);
                } else if ("done".equals(propertyName)) {
                    busyIconTimer.stop();
                    statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(idleIcon);
                    progressBar.setVisible(false);
                    progressBar.setValue(0);
                } else if ("message".equals(propertyName)) {
                    String text = (String)(evt.getNewValue());
                    statusMessageLabel.setText((text == null) ? "" : text);
                    messageTimer.restart();
                } else if ("progress".equals(propertyName)) {
                    int value = (Integer)(evt.getNewValue());
                    progressBar.setVisible(true);
                    progressBar.setIndeterminate(false);
                    progressBar.setValue(value);
                }
            }
        });
    }



    @Action
    public void showAboutBox() {
        if (aboutBox == null) {
            JFrame mainFrame = GUIApp.getApplication().getMainFrame();
            aboutBox = new GUIAboutBox(mainFrame);
            aboutBox.setLocationRelativeTo(mainFrame);
        }
        GUIApp.getApplication().show(aboutBox);
    }

    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    
    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
    private void initComponents() {

        mainPanel = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        jScrollPane1 = new javax.swing.JScrollPane();
        jTextPane1 = new javax.swing.JTextPane();
        jSlider1 = new javax.swing.JSlider( -0, 2200, 0);
        jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jButton2 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jButton3 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        menuBar = new javax.swing.JMenuBar();
        javax.swing.JMenu fileMenu = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        javax.swing.JMenuItem exitMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        javax.swing.JMenu helpMenu = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        javax.swing.JMenuItem aboutMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        statusPanel = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        javax.swing.JSeparator statusPanelSeparator = new javax.swing.JSeparator();
        statusMessageLabel = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        statusAnimationLabel = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        progressBar = new javax.swing.JProgressBar();

        mainPanel.setName("mainPanel"); // NOI18N

        jScrollPane1.setName("jScrollPane1"); // NOI18N

        org.jdesktop.application.ResourceMap resourceMap = org.jdesktop.application.Application.getInstance(gui.GUIApp.class).getContext().getResourceMap(GUIView.class);
        jTextPane1.setText(resourceMap.getString("weightDisp.text")); // NOI18N
        jTextPane1.setText("0.000 g");
        //Change Font of TextPanel
        Font font = new Font("Calibri", Font.ITALIC, 22);
        jTextPane1.setFont(font);
        jTextPane1.setBackground(Color.LIGHT_GRAY);
        //jTextPane1.setCursor(new java.awt.Cursor(java.awt.Cursor.MOVE_CURSOR));
        jTextPane1.setCursor(new java.awt.Cursor(java.awt.Cursor.DEFAULT_CURSOR));
        jTextPane1.setName("weightDisp"); // NOI18N

        jScrollPane1.setViewportView(jTextPane1);

        jSlider1.setMaximum(220000);
        jSlider1.setOrientation(javax.swing.JSlider.VERTICAL);
        jSlider1.setPaintLabels(true);
        jSlider1.setCursor(new java.awt.Cursor(java.awt.Cursor.HAND_CURSOR));
        jSlider1.setName("jSlider1"); // NOI18N
        
        
        javax.swing.ActionMap actionMap = org.jdesktop.application.Application.getInstance(gui.GUIApp.class).getContext().getActionMap(GUIView.class, this);
        jButton1.setAction(actionMap.get("quit")); // NOI18N
        jButton1.setName("jButton1"); // NOI18N
        
        jButton2.setText(resourceMap.getString("jButton2.text")); // NOI18N
        jButton2.setName("jButton2"); // NOI18N

        jButton3.setText(resourceMap.getString("jButton3.text")); // NOI18N
        jButton3.setName("jButton3"); // NOI18N

        //Zero Button Action pressed Event
        jButton3.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                jButton3ActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });
        jButton2.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener(){
        	public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent event){
        		
        	}
        });
        javax.swing.GroupLayout mainPanelLayout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(mainPanel);
        mainPanel.setLayout(mainPanelLayout);
        mainPanelLayout.setHorizontalGroup(
            mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGap(97, 97, 97)
                .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(jButton2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 66, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                        .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                        .addComponent(jButton3)
                        .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                        .addComponent(jButton1))
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(jScrollPane1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 216, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                        .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                        .addComponent(jSlider1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)))
                .addGap(35, 35, 35))
        );
        mainPanelLayout.setVerticalGroup(
            mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, false)
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addContainerGap()
                        .addComponent(jSlider1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 82, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGap(20, 20, 20)
                        .addComponent(jScrollPane1)))
                .addGap(19, 19, 19)
                .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jButton2)
                    .addComponent(jButton3)
                    .addComponent(jButton1))
                .addContainerGap(38, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        // initiate mit 0
        jSlider1.setValue(0);

        menuBar.setName("menuBar"); // NOI18N

        fileMenu.setText(resourceMap.getString("fileMenu.text")); // NOI18N
        fileMenu.setName("fileMenu"); // NOI18N

        exitMenuItem.setAction(actionMap.get("quit")); // NOI18N
        exitMenuItem.setName("exitMenuItem"); // NOI18N
        fileMenu.add(exitMenuItem);

        menuBar.add(fileMenu);

        helpMenu.setText(resourceMap.getString("helpMenu.text")); // NOI18N
        helpMenu.setName("helpMenu"); // NOI18N

        aboutMenuItem.setAction(actionMap.get("showAboutBox")); // NOI18N
        aboutMenuItem.setName("aboutMenuItem"); // NOI18N
        helpMenu.add(aboutMenuItem);

        menuBar.add(helpMenu);

        statusPanel.setName("statusPanel"); // NOI18N

        statusPanelSeparator.setName("statusPanelSeparator"); // NOI18N

        statusMessageLabel.setName("statusMessageLabel"); // NOI18N

        statusAnimationLabel.setHorizontalAlignment(javax.swing.SwingConstants.LEFT);
        statusAnimationLabel.setName("statusAnimationLabel"); // NOI18N

        progressBar.setName("progressBar"); // NOI18N

        javax.swing.GroupLayout statusPanelLayout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(statusPanel);
        statusPanel.setLayout(statusPanelLayout);
        statusPanelLayout.setHorizontalGroup(
            statusPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addComponent(statusPanelSeparator, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 390, Short.MAX_VALUE)
            .addGroup(statusPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap()
                .addComponent(statusMessageLabel)
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED, 216, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addComponent(progressBar, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addComponent(statusAnimationLabel)
                .addContainerGap())
        );
        statusPanelLayout.setVerticalGroup(
            statusPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(statusPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addComponent(statusPanelSeparator, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addGroup(statusPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(statusMessageLabel)
                    .addComponent(statusAnimationLabel)
                    .addComponent(progressBar, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addGap(3, 3, 3))
        );
        
        //Listen to jSlider and transfer value to jTextPane
        jSlider1.addChangeListener(new ChangeListener() {
			public void stateChanged(ChangeEvent ev) {
				jTextPane1.setText(""+(double)jSlider1.getValue() /1000 + " g");
			}
		});
        setComponent(mainPanel);
        setMenuBar(menuBar);
        setStatusBar(statusPanel);
    }   
    
    private void jButton3ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
    	jSlider1.setValue(0);
    	jTextPane1.setText("0.000 g");
     }
    
    Socket socket = null;
    PrintWriter out = null;
    BufferedReader in = null;
    
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event){
        Object source = event.getSource();

        if(source == jButton2){
   //Send data over socket
             String text = jTextPane1.getText();
           jTextPane1.setText(new String(""));
        
        }
     }

    
    public void listenSocket(){
    	//Create socket connection
    	     try{
    	       socket = new Socket("192.168.0.38", 4000);
    	       out = new PrintWriter(socket.getOutputStream(), true);
    	       in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(socket.getInputStream()));
    	     } catch (UnknownHostException e) {
    	       System.out.println("Unknown host:" + socket);
    	       System.exit(1);
    	     } catch  (IOException e) {
    	       System.out.println("No I/O");
    	       System.exit(1);
    	     }
    	  }
    
        
    // Variables declaration
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton1;
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton2;
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton3;
    private javax.swing.JScrollPane jScrollPane1;
    private javax.swing.JSlider jSlider1;
    private javax.swing.JTextPane jTextPane1;
    private javax.swing.JPanel mainPanel;
    private javax.swing.JMenuBar menuBar;
    private javax.swing.JProgressBar progressBar;
    private javax.swing.JLabel statusAnimationLabel;
    private javax.swing.JLabel statusMessageLabel;
    private javax.swing.JPanel statusPanel;
    // End of variables declaration

    private final Timer messageTimer;
    private final Timer busyIconTimer;
    private final Icon idleIcon;
    private final Icon[] busyIcons = new Icon[15];
    private int busyIconIndex = 0;

    private JDialog aboutBox;

}
```


Aber irgendwie macht er noch nichts, der Server erhält den Wert nicht, kann mir jamand helfen wie ich das lösen könnte?

Danke & Grüsse


----------



## Empire Phoenix (4. Jun 2010)

hm nochmal lesen was ich geschreiben habe, evtl kenntnisse der socketapi auffrischen, und dann selber programmieren.


----------



## Blakh (8. Jun 2010)

Also ich sehe nirgends wo du was sendest ... 


```
//Send data over socket
             String text = jTextPane1.getText();
           jTextPane1.setText(new String(""));
```

Wo sendest du denn hier was? Du haust den Text in eine lokale Variable rein und das ist dann weg nachdem die Methode zu Ende ist.


----------



## joni (8. Jun 2010)

Blakh hat gesagt.:


> Also ich sehe nirgends wo du was sendest ...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Das ist nur damit die TextPane sich wieder leert nach dem Senden, er holt sich ja den text via getText() 

aber das Problem hat sich mitlerweile gelöst, ich idiot habe einfach vergessen den listenSocket() zu initialisieren das wars auch schon, dann funzt alles tipp top :toll:


----------

